# GT #4: Phoenix Suns (2-1) @ Charlotte Bobcats (2-0) - 11/6



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (2-1) vs Charlotte Bobcats (2-0)*

*When: Tuesday, 7:00 EST/4:00 PST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Bobcats Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Raymond Felton [SG] Jason Richardson [SF] Gerald Wallace[PF] Emeka Okafor [C] Primoz Brezec *​


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

According to foxsports.com, there's a chance that Amare might miss his second straight game..


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

If Amare misses tons of games this year because of his knee we need to trade by by the trade deadline. I'm getting really worried and pissed off.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> If Amare misses tons of games this year because of his knee we need to trade by by the trade deadline. I'm getting really worried and pissed off.



I've had this feeling for awhile, not even thinking about the knee, but we're going to regret not making that trade of Amare and whatever for KG. 

And those saying, but "he's the future, you don't trade it away!" I said this when rumor of PHX-ATL-MIN 3 way was going on, I don't care about the future, it's not guaranteed. We could be stuck with him and a noncontending team down the line and be in worse shape. Plus, Nash also won't be here in the future. 

KG's D and rebounding is an instant upgrade.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

That won't work because teams have the same info as us and we won't get what he's worth..

Were just going to have to keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best...

I do cringe every time I hear about Amare's knee..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns need to get their act together. This season is starting out really rough, and we'll have to see how the Suns respond. I too wished we had gone for KG. I really wanted to see KG with Nash and Marion. 

Raja and Hill need to come to play. That's that.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You guys need to relax....

Remember you guys did well without Amare for an entire season.

Diaw needs playing time anyways.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I must admit that I was 100% against that trade and if I had to make that choice over again...I would be against it once again...

Every time we hear about Amare's knee, it's a given that were going to cringe in despair and I understand your fears because I feel the same thing myself..

What I was also against was Amare participating in the olympic games..National pride is good and I want to see USA win the gold medal but Amare had no business being a part of this...

I still feel that Hawks pick means something and even though the Hawks are improved, I don't think they're a playoff team if you ask me...We've made enough bad trades with our draft picks so let's not make another one here..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

For me, it has nothing to do with this start or the knee. If we have to meet the Spurs, Amare's gonna have to guard Duncan and we'll probably get 1 win or swept. KG would've been the equalizer. 

Best way to avoid them is get the #1 seed and hope the Mavs or Rockets knock out the Spurs.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> For me, it has nothing to do with this start or the knee. If we have to meet the Spurs, Amare's gonna have to guard Duncan and we'll probably get 1 win or swept. KG would've been the equalizer.
> 
> Best way to avoid them is get the #1 seed and hope the Mavs or Rockets knock out the Spurs.


That's what makes me think about that trade exemption and I do believe our Suns will be a player before that trading deadline...

Don't be surprised if you see Ron Artest in a Phoenix Suns uniform and remember you heard it from me first...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> For me, it has nothing to do with this start or the knee. If we have to meet the Spurs, Amare's gonna have to guard Duncan and we'll probably get 1 win or swept. KG would've been the equalizer.
> 
> Best way to avoid them is get the #1 seed and hope the Mavs or Rockets knock out the Spurs.


At 10 million more a season, there was no way in HELL we were getting KG! He's getting paid 22 million to Amare's 12! Is he THAT much better? HELL NO! Let it go. We don't have nor will ever have KG. What we do have is a fantastic lineup that just needs time to gel. Once Bell gets his shot back and Barbosa heals a bit more, the Suns are going to be D-A-N-G-E-R-O-U-S. Then you'll change your tune until we get to the playoffs and start whining about KG, and then I'll tell you that they'll be fine.... then you start bellyaching when we play the Spurs but our guys stay healthy and we beat the Spurs in 5. Then you start cheering for the Suns like Randy Quaid in Major League II. Then we play Boston and you start compaining about how we didn't go get KG and I'll have to remind you that he wasn't staying in the conference and the Suns didn't want his contract at $1billion a year. Then we beat the Celtics to win our first ever title ever and even throw in a 3-OT thriller (seeing as the Celtics beat us in our first finals appearance)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's not playing...but Suns are up 17-10, 5 mins left in the first. Just started watching


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lame. It was just switched to the Nets-Hawks. Suns lead 29-21 at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Couldn't find another feed, but Suns are up 59-37 at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns, 115, Bobcats 83* 

Scoring was distributed among almost everyone 3 with 16 pts and another with 15


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

SUNS WIN SUNS WIN SUNS WIN!!!!

Wow, what a game. I know it was against Charlotte, but they played well in the 1st 2 games. The Suns started off hot, and continued to add fuel to that fire the entire game. It was the most balanced game I've ever seen the Suns play, and you'll see what I mean later in the player breakdown. The Suns' lowest scoring quarter was 27 (how it should be), and they played THEIR way, not someone elses. It worked, obviously. It was a very decisive victor, winning by 32.

God, I don't know who to start with...

DIAW had a greaaaaaat game. You can clearly see he plays 10x better without Amare. Either that, or he's just really improved his game since last season. I know I said I wanted the Suns to trade him, and I still wouldn't be drastically upset if they did, but he played like I want him to. He didn't pass it away every time he had an open shot, he split it up. He took it to the hole sometimes, and sometimes kicked it out to the open man. THAT is how he should play, and his stats showed it. He finished the game with *15 pts, 11 asts, 5 boards and 1 stl.*

MARION had a great game as well, even thought he got into foul trouble early. It was fine though, because the game was aleady out of control for the Bobcats. Marion played GREAT defense on most of his checks. There is really nothing else to say because it is expected from Marion every day. *He finished the game with 16 pts, 11 boards, 2 stls and 1 ast.*

NASH had an alright game, but he got into some foul trouble in the 3rd (yes, foul trouble). He played well the whole game, shooting 50% FGs. He didn't score as much as he usually does, but if you look at the boxscore, he was right on par with nearly everyone. He was +31 in his efficiency ranking so that's always good. *He finished the game with 10 pts, 7 asts and 6 boards.*

BELL finally had a good game. He was shooting poorly from the field this entire season, I think he only hit 8 or 9 shots on 30+ attempts. Today, he actually found his groove and finished the game shooting 50% FGs overall, and 4-9 3Pts. He played great D on his checks as well. *He finished the game with 16 pts, 6 boards and 1 ast.*

BARBOSA had a good game, statistically, and it looks like his elbow is still hurting him, but not as much as it usually does. He played well, using his speed to his advantage, like always. His speed wasn't a liability on D this game, he actually played greta D on his man. *He finished the game with 16 pts, 4 asts, 3 boards and 3 stls.*

HILL played well, but he still has to learn he is NOT a 3 pt shooter. He needs to bring it in a couple feet where he is money from. He has taken way too many 3s this year, and I think he's only hit 1 or 2. I always get a littlw worried every time he takes it to the hole, or gets fouled because he goes down and I always think hes injured. I hope he stays healthy for a while. *He finished the game with 11 pts, 7 boards, 1 ast and 1 stl.*

MARKS... Yes, I said Marks, as in Sean Marks, as in the only Kiwi player in the league. He played GREAT today. He had 2 MASSIVE dunks over the Charlotte D, and one resulted in an And1. He played so good, but I'm still not confident he can play like that against elite teams, when we need big men the most. Oh well, he still impressed me and alot of other Suns fans. *He finished the game with 13 pts and 3 boards.*

BANKS played great too, even though he only played in the 4th. He is really showing Mikey that he can play with the Suns, and he deserves more 1st-3rd Q minutes. He played great D near the end, and his shot is looking automatic. *He finished the game with 14 pts, 2 asts, 1 board and 1 blk.*

STRAWBERRY played really good in the 7 minutes he played. He didn't socre any, but he played really good D, and he looked like he wanted to throw down a dunk, but he didn't get the chance. *He finished the game with 0 pts, 2 stls, 1 ast and 1 board.*

SKINNER played real good in the short time he was in there. He had a SICK block on Emeka, and a great Dunk from a feed from Diaw. Even the Bobcats announcers think Skinner is a quicker, moire active version of KT, which makes me happy. *He finished the game with 2 pts, 1 board and 1 blk.*

TUCKER got his first NBA minutes today, there wasn't alot, but he still took advantage. He had a nice tip-in near the end of the game, and looked really active on both ends. *He finished the game with 2 pts and 1 board.*

*SUNS WIN 115-83*, let's start a streak or somethin'.

*Next Game: Suns @ Hawks on 11/7 @ 7:00PM.*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

That is a really LONG post to a blowout game!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> That is a really LONG post to a blowout game!


And there's nothing wrong with it. Why care?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice to see the Suns come alive. We need Diaw to do that WITH Amare, and then we'll be unstoppable. LB and Diaw playing like that off the bench will be very hard to stop.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns blow out Bobcats



> We're most difficult to defend when we're using everyone as an option and mixing it up," said Suns guard Steve Nash, a rare second fiddle in assists to Boris Diaw.
> 
> Diaw, starting at center in place of Stoudemire, defended Emeka Okafor early to start his scoreless night and handed out 11 assists to go with 15 points. It was his first double-double since March 22.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

A few thoughts...

1-Raja Bell-Nice to see him get his stroke back...

2-Boris Diaw-Now this is the Boris we saw in the 2005-2006 season and taking his shot with agressive enthusiasm but still shows that he is the best point Center/Forward in the NBA...

3-The Bench- I know I won't be popular with you Burke lovers here but the bench impressed the hell out of me tonight except for a few minutes in the last quarter but they got their heads together and played like professionals instead of Burke's Harlem Globetrotters antics and thank GOD D'Antonio didn't panic when the Bobcats cut the lead down to 22 points like he did last year and stuck with the rookies and in closing I must say that Sean Marks might have a chance to become part of this rotation...

NOW LET'S GO GET THE ATLANTA HAWKS...


----------

